# Input needed on new truck



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Okay, I am in the market for a used truck. Leaning towards a 2011 or 2012 Ford Ecoboost because of the gas mileage and great low end torque.

The Chevys seem to have just as good gas mileage and are less expensive than the Fords. 

The Tundras look great and seem to be a great truck but the gas mileage is not as good as the two mentioned above. 

I currently have a Tacoma that has been a great truck for me I just need a back seat for the kiddo.

I do alot of hwy driving to go fishing and hunting. 

Any input or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

I am a ford man, being larger than average I fit in them best, had an 150 and now on my second 250.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a crew cab Tacoma now? I thought the crew cab model was decently roomy.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I just bought a 150 Ecoboost 3 weeks ago. I had a Chevy 5.3 before this one. The Chevy does not even compare to the Ecoboost. The power, and the inside room in the Ford is awesome. 

One thing I can brag on with my Chevy is I put 60K miles on it and never had one issue with it going to the shop. I hope this Ford will be the same..

Just my .02


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

czbrian said:


> Do you have a crew cab Tacoma now? I thought the crew cab model was decently roomy.


I wish I had the crew cab Tacoma now!!! I have the SR5 with the extra cab in the back but its not really big enough for someone to sit in the back.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I've heard the cabin cu ft of f150 is actually larger that that of 250. 
Haven't looked it up but it could be. I drive an 08 250 and love it.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

F150 all the way !!! Of course I say that I have been sellin them for 15 years but there is a reason they are the best selling truck for 38 years straight !!! The back seat does have more room in the newer trucks than any other truck with a standard bed you can get a bigger back seat but you sacrifice bed size for that. Its truck month right now every F150 purchase comes with a 2 yr 25,000 mile maintance plan and the rebates are huge !!!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

F150 Hand's down the best truck on the road.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> F150 Hand's down the best truck on the road.


That's the funniest chit I've heard in a while.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

0Oslicker Looks like the voting here disagrees with you as well as the majority of half ton truck buyers in the United states !! Just saying :brew::texasflag


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=353B6A9689C3EE8A848F353B6A9689C3EE8A848F

Here ya go. F150 Ecoboost vs Silverado 1500


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> 0Oslicker Looks like the voting here disagrees with you as well as the majority of half ton truck buyers in the United states !! Just saying :brew::texasflag


Take combined sierras and silverado's. I got a cousin that's a ford mechanic. Lets just say he stays real busy .


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

If you need a truck that has a big back seat then the Ford blows away the chevy and the Dodge. Toyota has a truck with a big back seat but if you get a regular bed (6.5 ft) the back seat gets smaller. The backseat in a crew cab Chevrolet is terrible, it's more like an ext. cab. It would probably be ok for kids but not adults.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

In 2012 you were correct combined they beat ford by 2000 units in 2013 ford beat gm and chevy combined by 12,000 units !!! And in the current pole on this thread it looks like ford by a long shot !!!


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I recently bought a Raptor, had owned GM until this purchase, and the room in this truck is wonderful. I put both kids and dogs back there on long trips no problem. I wouldn't suggest the Raptor if gas mileage is of concern.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> In 2012 you were correct combined they beat ford by 2000 units in 2013 ford beat gm and chevy combined by 12,000 units !!! And in the current pole on this thread it looks like ford by a long shot !!!


That's explainable too.....if all ford owners are like the ones on 2cool, they swap em every 2 years or so


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

TheGoose said:


> If you need a truck that has a big back seat then the Ford blows away the chevy and the Dodge. Toyota has a truck with a big back seat but if you get a regular bed (6.5 ft) the back seat gets smaller. The backseat in a crew cab Chevrolet is terrible, it's more like an ext. cab. It would probably be ok for kids but not adults.


2014 silverado now has 2 crew cab sizes, both have regular 4 doors


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I know that in my Ford the Cab is the same size no matter if it's a 6.5' bed or a 5.5' bed. Toyota has the big cab only with the 5.5. Probably a major deciding factor for me when I bought my truck was the fact that the Ford comes with a huge cab with the 6.5' bed.

When I ride in any GM '07-13 I'm stunned at how little space there is in the crew cab configuration. I can't get my feet out the back door without contorting my body. Glad to know they stepped up with the new models.

Now if they would just bring on the baby D-max...



ibtbone said:


> 2014 silverado now has 2 crew cab sizes, both have regular 4 doors


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I work at Gulf Coast Autopark in Angleton we are a ford toyota gmc nissan and chevy store if you would like to come down and drive them all at one place !! I still say Ford hands down but if you would like to drive them all without all the high pressure I will let you take each one out by your self and test drive. PM me


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ford. Just because the others are so ugly.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ram


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

utap1 said:


> Ram


I didn't see that one even on the list


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Bought the F150 ecoboost 6 months ago. Towed 24' offshore McKee Craft and no problem at all, unbelievable power. I have 4wd so gas mileage isn't the greatest, 17-19, but my foot is a little heavy. Sure beats the 13mpg I was getting with my suburban. I have the King Ranch and love it.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Much appreciated! 

Finding a used 2011 or 2012 white Ford Ecoboost is almost impossible to find. I will keep my eye open.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

oOslikOo said:


> That's explainable too.....if all ford owners are like the ones on 2cool, they swap em every 2 years or so


am a die hard ford man and am on my 3rd over 16 years, my 1998n150 I traded in in2008 after buying my boat and it struggling, just bought my second 250 last month cuz wife totaled first one. was about to repaint the 150 ill I tried to pull the bot and would of kept the first 250 forever if it was stil driveable.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Fish Aholic said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Much appreciated!
> 
> Finding a used 2011 or 2012 white Ford Ecoboost is almost impossible to find. I will keep my eye open.


Looking on Auto trader they don't say ecoboost in the title. You have to look at picture for license plate that is on the left side of front instead of in the center. The prices are about the same as I paid for by 2012 new with discounts.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Mystic34 said:


> Looking on Auto trader they don't say ecoboost in the title. You have to look at picture for license plate that is on the left side of front instead of in the center. The prices are about the same as I paid for by 2012 new with discounts.


Yup I noticed that about mine and the license plate. All non eco's are in the center of the grill, all Ecoboost are on the drivers side leaving the grill open. I am guessing for more air intake to the turbos's?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ yes


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

oOslikOo said:


> Take combined sierras and silverado's. I got a cousin that's a ford mechanic. Lets just say he stays real busy .


Interesting.. The Ford votes are exactly double the "combined" Chevy and GMC votes. Not partial but the numbers speak for themselves.

Your cousin is busy because he's a mechanic and guessing he's a good one. I have yet to meet an EMPLOYED mechanic say they weren't busy. A mechanic that's not busy is either unemployed, not very good or working at a business that has some issue with the local market.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

don't over look the 5.0 non turbo F150. Its a good one.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Interesting.. The Ford votes are exactly double the "combined" Chevy and GMC votes. Not partial but the numbers speak for themselves.
> 
> Your cousin is busy because he's a mechanic and guessing he's a good one. I have yet to meet an EMPLOYED mechanic say they weren't busy. A mechanic that's not busy is either unemployed, not very good or working at a business that has some issue with the local market.


A sample of a couple hundred vs. a couple hundred thousand doesnt mean chit to me. I am not surprised by the Ford number at all especially on here. Fords are fine lookin trucks no doubt. In my circle and sample size, i know Ford drivers, Chebby drivers, and Dodge guys. Pretty close between Fords and Chebby's as most popular (I come from a Ford Family), but it's not even close to compare reliabilty, and problems. Fords to me are nothing more than a pretty package. I dont have 2 trucks because they look pretty, i have them because they put a roof over my head, and a Ford wont do it for me. I know 2 different guys pushing 450K on their half ton chebby's. 1 had a transmission, but the motors are original. Last week i put over 800 miles on my 13 year old chebby gasser (250K total on the truck). About half were hooked up to 10,000 lbs. I have changed a tensioner, fuel pump and window motor on the truck. That is it.....havent changed the oil in 10,000 miles, and im running a quart low. i dont fast or flashy, i need reliabilty.

I was just pokin the beehive a bit. My cousin is a good mechanic and works at a Ford dealership, and he tells me stuff. Most isnt anything that couldnt happen to any make or model. I just know what has work for me. Like i said i just wanted to get a rise out of the resident 2cool Ford guys


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

oOslikOo said:


> A sample of a couple hundred vs. a couple hundred thousand doesnt mean chit to me. I am not surprised by the Ford number at all especially on here. Fords are fine lookin trucks no doubt. In my circle and sample size, i know Ford drivers, Chebby drivers, and Dodge guys. Pretty close between Fords and Chebby's as most popular (I come from a Ford Family), but it's not even close to compare reliabilty, and problems. Fords to me are nothing more than a pretty package. I dont have 2 trucks because they look pretty, i have them because they put a roof over my head, and a Ford wont do it for me. I know 2 different guys pushing 450K on their half ton chebby's. 1 had a transmission, but the motors are original. Last week i put over 800 miles on my 13 year old chebby gasser (250K total on the truck). About half were hooked up to 10,000 lbs. I have changed a tensioner, fuel pump and window motor on the truck. That is it.....havent changed the oil in 10,000 miles, and im running a quart low. i dont fast or flashy, i need reliabilty.
> 
> I was just pokin the beehive a bit. My cousin is a good mechanic and works at a Ford dealership, and he tells me stuff. Most isnt anything that couldnt happen to any make or model. I just know what has work for me. Like i said i just wanted to get a rise out of the resident 2cool Ford guys


 You only got 250,000 on a 13 year old truck ?? hell it should still be in good shape you havent driven it !!! My 2011 has right at 100,000 now I bought it in 2012. But you are entitled to your own opinion on which truck you prefer your preference is just not the majority here or any were else. Chevy is a good truck just not as good as the ford !! my .02 :texasflag


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> You only got 250,000 on a 13 year old truck ?? hell it should still be in good shape you havent driven it !!! My 2011 has right at 100,000 now I bought it in 2012. But you are entitled to your own opinion on which truck you prefer your preference is just not the majority here or any were else. Chevy is a good truck just not as good as the ford !! my .02 :texasflag


She's got a lot of life left. I run 2 trucks which cuts miles. I put right at 58k this year between the two.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I have good luck with my old Tacoma. Heck I got 110k out of my last set of tires. I have had two break jobs on the truck and that's it at 220k and that's the only work that has been done to it. 

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought a brand new Ford F150 once. That was enough for me. What a piece of junk. Never again. 

I've been driving 4wd Suburbans for the last 18 years and have never had a major issue. The one I still drive today is going on 8 years old but I used to have to trade them every 2 years due to the mileage I was piling on.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> She's got a lot of life left. I run 2 trucks which cuts miles. I put right at 58k this year between the two.


why do you have 2 trucks if the old one is so reliable and you dont care for anything pretty?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

goodwood said:


> why do you have 2 trucks if the old one is so reliable and you dont care for anything pretty?


The old one is my hunting rig and work truck when im on the road. i do work in chemical plants, and goose hunting is a sloppy hobby. I just cant see ragging out a $60,000 rig too quickly. ive literally had people refuse to ride in my old truck. The dirtymax is black so i use the old rig checking on my cows where i pick up a bunch of mesquite scratches and the like. The dirtymax does my heavy pulling (16,000 + lbs) and my road trips. Plus my dad has had to use my old truck several times when his powerjoke is in the shop. Matter of fact he'll probably be using it this coming week, as it looks like it's going back in. It's bad when a life long Ford man is ready to dump his 3-4 year old diesel truck. my dad always took care of me and always helped me with my stupid choices, so i figure i will return the favor by helping him with his to drive a Ford.


----------



## jec (Feb 24, 2014)

*150*

I've had a 2012 chevy 1500 z71 and now my f150 harley and hands down on the ford 150 ! Chevy trucks are nice but ford just has better gas mileage and looks. The interior in my opinion is more roomy and comfortable ! My dad has owned nothing but ford trucks since the 60's and he will never buy anything but a ford!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Got my first Chevy truck in 1981. Drove Chevys until 2000 when my neighbor who owned a Ford dealer made me such a good deal on a the new F150 Supercrew, I couldn't turn it down. Just bought my sixth ford truck in 14 years (I gave two to my sons when they went off to college). I've only had two visits for warranty work between all 6 and never a major repair. 

I do use them as trucks. They aren't garage queens. 

Test drove the new Chevy, but I liked the old Ford better. I've had good luck with both GM and Ford, but Ford is just building a better truck right now. IMO.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Big deals coming on GM's in a few weeks: http://www.autoblog.com/2014/02/27/barclays-says-gm-truck-launch-least-successful-in-15-years/


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> The old one is my hunting rig and work truck when im on the road. i do work in chemical plants, and goose hunting is a sloppy hobby. I just cant see ragging out a $60,000 rig too quickly. ive literally had people refuse to ride in my old truck. The dirtymax is black so i use the old rig checking on my cows where i pick up a bunch of mesquite scratches and the like. The dirtymax does my heavy pulling (16,000 + lbs) and my road trips. Plus my dad has had to use my old truck several times when his powerjoke is in the shop. Matter of fact he'll probably be using it this coming week, as it looks like it's going back in. It's bad when a life long Ford man is ready to dump his 3-4 year old diesel truck. my dad always took care of me and always helped me with my stupid choices, so i figure i will return the favor by helping him with his to drive a Ford.


You forgot to remind the Ford fanboys that Even though Ford is the number one selling truck for al those years Chevrolet has more registered trucks still in service and on the road. Take a look around and tell me how many old Fords you see on the road ( example 90-99) compared to all the Chevrolets. It's a fact that Ford guys refuse to look at that. Even though they have sold all these trucks they just don't last as long. That's why all these 2cool Ford fanboys buy a new truck every 2-3 years. How many diesels have ford had in the last 10 years and all these fanboys keep buying them. I really don't care either way. Talk to me about those turbos on y'all's ecoboost at 110,000 miles. Oh yea that's right you trade every 2-3 years cause you know what's coming.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

ST.SIMONS said:


> You forgot to remind the Ford fanboys that Even though Ford is the number one selling truck for al those years Chevrolet has more registered trucks still in service and on the road. Take a look around and tell me how many old Fords you see on the road ( example 90-99) compared to all the Chevrolets. It's a fact that Ford guys refuse to look at that. Even though they have sold all these trucks they just don't last as long. That's why all these 2cool Ford fanboys buy a new truck every 2-3 years. How many diesels have ford had in the last 10 years and all these fanboys keep buying them. I really don't care either way. Talk to me about those turbos on y'all's ecoboost at 110,000 miles. Oh yea that's right you trade every 2-3 years cause you know what's coming.


:biggrin:


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

I have owned both Fords and Chevys. I think both have their pro and cons. In a nutshell, I think the Chevy has a better drivetrain, the Ford is better almost everywhere else. Never owned a Dodge. 

The Eco boost is an interesting engine, my wife drives a 2013 KR Crew 4x4 F150 with the EcoBoost. It runs awesome, but we only get 13-15 miles a gallon (drove from Spicewood TX, to Breckenridget CO this year and only averaged 13.9). I have friends that have the 5.0 and they get better than that in basically the same truck.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

oOslikOo said:


> A sample of a couple hundred vs. a couple hundred thousand doesnt mean chit to me. I am not surprised by the Ford number at all especially on here. Fords are fine lookin trucks no doubt. In my circle and sample size, i know Ford drivers, Chebby drivers, and Dodge guys. Pretty close between Fords and Chebby's as most popular (I come from a Ford Family), but it's not even close to compare reliabilty, and problems. Fords to me are nothing more than a pretty package. I dont have 2 trucks because they look pretty, i have them because they put a roof over my head, and a Ford wont do it for me. I know 2 different guys pushing 450K on their half ton chebby's. 1 had a transmission, but the motors are original. Last week i put over 800 miles on my 13 year old chebby gasser (250K total on the truck). About half were hooked up to 10,000 lbs. I have changed a tensioner, fuel pump and window motor on the truck. That is it.....havent changed the oil in 10,000 miles, and im running a quart low. i dont fast or flashy, i need reliabilty.
> 
> I was just pokin the beehive a bit. My cousin is a good mechanic and works at a Ford dealership, and he tells me stuff. Most isnt anything that couldnt happen to any make or model. I just know what has work for me. Like i said i just wanted to get a rise out of the resident 2cool Ford guys


what is a chebby and a dirtymax?


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

4X4GUY said:


> I have owned both Fords and Chevys. I think both have their pro and cons. In a nutshell, I think the Chevy has a better drivetrain, the Ford is better almost everywhere else. Never owned a Dodge.
> 
> The Eco boost is an interesting engine, my wife drives a 2013 KR Crew 4x4 F150 with the EcoBoost. It runs awesome, but we only get 13-15 miles a gallon (drove from Spicewood TX, to Breckenridget CO this year and only averaged 13.9). I have friends that have the 5.0 and they get better than that in basically the same truck.


Love your honesty. I would own the 5.0 all day before I owned the ecoboost and I agree the Ford features and amenities trump GM'S. Its real hard to beat Chevy's drivetrain. The perfect truck is Chevys drivetrain and Fords body and features. Most Ford guys cant even admit that. Myself I will be looking hard at the new Titan with a Cummins.


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

I do like the Titans. They had a somewhat cool approach to the American market. Big awesome engine, big tires, load exhaust and great stereo. I can't find a way to fault that approach. 

I am a diesel guy these days, so I keep waiting for a F250 body with an Allison tranny and a Cummins engine


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

torqshift handles more power and has less problems than an allison trans. 

cummins not so great with an egr and dpf. 

a super duty with 6.7 powerstroke and 6r trans is legit. 10.5 sterling and dana 60 theres no better light duty diesel truck on the road.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Love your honesty. I would own the 5.0 all day before I owned the ecoboost and I agree the Ford features and amenities trump GM'S. Its real hard to beat Chevy's drivetrain. The perfect truck is Chevys drivetrain and Fords body and features. *Most Ford guys cant even admit that.* Myself I will be looking hard at the new Titan with a Cummins.


Ive never had drive train problems with either make so I'm not sure what there is to admit.

I even drug a 14K# 5th wheel all over creation with a 2005 PSD 6.0. Didn't even have any problems with that motor. I know Allison has the reputation, but the Tourqueshift is the real deal as well.

They are all good trucks, and everyone thinks theirs is the best. I guess that makes us all fan boys, so I wouldn't get too snarky with that term.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Since when did Chevy become a leader among half ton trucks in drivetrain durability and strength? My 1500 Silverado needs new CV axles, tie rods and a rear pinion seal at 120k miles. The 5.3 is leaking oil in 3 different places. My F150 just needed ball joints and spark plugs at 140k miles.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

goodwood said:


> Since when did Chevy become a leader among half ton trucks in drivetrain durability and strength? My 1500 Silverado needs new CV axles, tie rods and a rear pinion seal at 120k miles. The 5.3 is leaking oil in 3 different places. My F150 just needed ball joints and spark plugs at 140k miles.


Its funny we all have our adventures. I on the other hand have had 3 Z71 trucks since 1992. All have gone over 250k miles with nothing being changed other than starters, alternators and other small wear items. I guess its all in the luck of the draw.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> Ive never had drive train problems with either make so I'm not sure what there is to admit.
> 
> I even drug a 14K# 5th wheel all over creation with a 2005 PSD 6.0. Didn't even have any problems with that motor. I know Allison has the reputation, but the Tourqueshift is the real deal as well.
> 
> They are all good trucks, and everyone thinks theirs is the best. I guess that makes us all fan boys, so I wouldn't get too snarky with that term.


Only thing I am a fan of is a truck that last. My only run in with a Ford was a Ranger which I beat to hell and a 2006 6.0 that left me stranded 3 times and the 3rd was the last time. I am willing to own whatever I think will last. I am loyal to no name brand. However there are some here who will buy a piece of **** if it says x brand name. If that's being snarky I am guilty. I don't recall any of these corporations having me on payroll and I am as loyal to them as they are to me.


----------

